# Kraft Mayo plastic oval Jars



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

I love those jars. Have saved almost a full one of pennies and it weighs a ton and in great shape. The lid can be used for soap dish !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Actually I use it as soap dish for extra bar I like to use for certain things. 
The bottom of that one I am using to keep the brush for pets in - then it does not wander underneath the sink and pick up odd stuff. I may take next one camping for the nephews to put bugs in - easy quick flip lid !!
Do you use them and what for??? S


----------



## floramum (Jul 20, 2005)

Are You Referring To Those That Cost About $1.00? Or Used To.

That Is A Neat Idea To Use Them For A Bank. Already Has A Lil Dispenser.

Mum


----------



## aaronwesley94 (May 23, 2008)

I've never seen these. I'll have to look for them the next time I buy mayo.


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Are you talking about the "squirt bottle" type of mayo bottles? Never thought about re-using those, but I bet they would be handy for some things!


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

i think she means the ones they started using when they quit using glass jars.

i was NOT happy with the change as i used the glass jars for lots of things, like canning. so i'm really glad you came up with some good ideas.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

OVAL?? you mean like a football oval?? I've never seen one like that.. sure would be cute..
Maxine


----------



## aaronwesley94 (May 23, 2008)

I think this is what sapphira is talking about-http://www.cfcl.com/vlb/weblog/images/Kraftmayo1-thm.jpg


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

I just empited one of those jars and I was thinking it would make a cute terrarium. I am keeping my niece for the summer and we have been doing all kinds of fun projects and we thought it might be neat to put small plants, rocks and maybe a bug or two in it. My son even suggested it might be a good home for a tetra or gold fish with the lid opened or maybe fill it up with colored sand for a cool sand art project.


----------



## Lynn Bodoni (Feb 10, 2008)

marvella said:


> i think she means the ones they started using when they quit using glass jars.
> 
> i was NOT happy with the change as i used the glass jars for lots of things, like canning. so i'm really glad you came up with some good ideas.


 I'm with you...I really liked those old glass jars, and I almost never threw one away. I never bought any empty jars, either...I was happy with the mayo and peanut butter jars.


----------



## fin29 (Jun 4, 2003)

You know what the best store brand jars are? Archer Farms from Target...in the nut/snack aisle they carry nuts and snack mixes in jars that look like old-fashioned zinc-lidded pantry jars. They're plastic, but they're great for anything from rice/pasta to spices, etc.


----------



## amyquilt (Apr 26, 2008)

I much prefer the glass jars, but at least the new shape plastic ones are easliy recycled into "creative" things ;-)


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

We use them for storing screws and the like out in the shop. They stay dry -- and unrusted! -- are easy to get at with the large lid, and you can see what's inside no matter which way the container is turned.


----------

